# Ever get thirsty while working?



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Yum.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like Caviar !


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like money. Cha . . . ching!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That is the look and smell of money.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> Looks like money. Cha . . . ching!


 Nope! Thats what we call a freebie.

That was my fathers house, I think I lost money.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> Nope! Thats what we call a freebie.
> 
> That was my fathers house, I think I lost money.


 Nah, you were just making a long overdue payment for services rendered.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Looks like money. Cha . . . ching!





Mississippiplum said:


> That is the look and smell of money.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


http://www.nytimes.com/1982/10/30/us/experts-theorize-about-copycat-syndrome.html

It never ends!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^^^

Lol, it's never ending!


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Ends it never!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Lol, it's never ending!


It never ends, lol.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Never it ends?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> Never it ends?


Will it ever end ?


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

doesent never end


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

No end in sight. Lol.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Never ending it is, young Jedi!

I mean.... lol!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

In the pic, you got some of that black swill on your hands. Bacteria like that could make you very sick for a day or two. I speak from experience.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

U666A said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/1982/10/30/us/experts-theorize-about-copycat-syndrome.html
> 
> It never ends!


This article states that the theories are as yet unproven. Someone should notify the proper authorities because this thread provides the proof they are looking for.:thumbup:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

It all looks the same once it's in the drain.. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

End? Nope! Never! :laughing:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> In the pic, you got some of that black swill on your hands. Bacteria like that could make you very sick for a day or two. I speak from experience.


Hands? ****, I don't think he cares if it gets in his mouth much less worry about what's on his hands. :laughing:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2012)

I find the more I play in that crap the stronger my immune system gets...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

U666A said:


> Never ending it is, young Jedi!
> 
> I mean.... lol!


Will it ever stop, yo I don't know, turn out the lights and watch me glow. 

90s flashback


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> Will it ever stop, yo I don't know, turn out the lights and watch me glow.
> 
> 90s flashback


if there's a problem, yo, I'll solve it. Listen to the hook while my dj revolves it.


----------

